# Instalación de rastreador de vehiculo



## petrukio (Sep 24, 2013)

me gustaría saber como instalar un rastreador gps de vehículo, específicamente es vehicle tracker H08, por favor si me pueden ayudar ...


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 24, 2013)

si  ................ si se puede


----------



## morta (Sep 24, 2013)

te podemos ayudar pero no somos adivinos pone fotos por lo menos de lo que queres instalar...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 24, 2013)

Si, conéctalo según el manual y actívalo según el manual.


----------



## petrukio (Sep 24, 2013)

gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 25, 2013)

Deberías de dar mas detalles de cuales son tus dudas, con los datos que das (ninguno) la respuesta es la obvia (como el manual diga).


----------

